# компания



## nalbanda

*Could you please send me the link of sound file or advice how to pronunciate Russian world "kompaniia"  - "kompania" or "kampania".*


----------



## Etcetera

I usually pronounce it as [kom'paniya], with rather short [o]. However, in Moscow people more often say [kam'paniya].


----------



## nalbanda

Etcetera said:


> I usually pronounce it as [kom'paniya], with rather short [o]. However, in Moscow people more often say [kam'paniya].


 

Thanks a lot, but which one is grammaticaly correct? I think compania, what would you suggest?


----------



## Etcetera

Both variants of pronunciation are correct.  The Moscow pronunciation is often considered to be the standard one, but no one is forcing anybody to use it and it only.


----------



## nalbanda

Etcetera said:


> Both variants of pronunciation are correct.  The Moscow pronunciation is often considered to be the standard one, but no one is forcing anybody to use it and it only.


 

Thank you very much Etcetera


----------



## Etcetera

You're welcome.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Pronunciation -yes, but as for spelling, *kompania* and *kampania *are just two different words with different meanings!


----------



## Etcetera

Nalbanda was asking about the pronunciation of компания ('company' in English). He made it clear in the original title of this thread (the title was changed by Jana when she moved this thread from Other Languages to Slavic Languages).


----------



## Tatka

Pronounciation of word Boston should be a good analogy. 

  Some people say B-o-ston, while inhabitants of Boston will pronounce it as B-ah-ston.


----------



## Anatoli

Компания (company, firm; company (group) and кампания (campaign) have *no difference* in pronunciation.

Here's the pronunciation of both:
[kɘmp*a*nija]


----------



## Anatoli

Attached is the audio file as requested.


----------



## Etcetera

Anatoli said:


> Компания (company, firm; company (group) and кампания (campaign) have *no difference* in pronunciation.
> 
> Here's the pronunciation of both:
> [kɘmp*a*nija]


No difference? Sorry, but I disagree. A Petersburger (me, for example) would pronounce these two words a bit differently. It's just a minor difference now worth mentionung, but still.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Etcetera said:


> No difference? Sorry, but I disagree. A *Petersburger* (me, for example) would pronounce these two words a bit differently. It's just a minor difference now worth mentionung, but still.


 
  But those are a special race , aren`t they?


----------



## cyanista

Etcetera, I'm afraid you'll have to look for another Petersburger if you want someone to agree with you. I second Anatoli's statement.


----------



## Anatoli

Etcetera said:


> No difference? Sorry, but I disagree. A Petersburger (me, for example) would pronounce these two words a bit differently. It's just a minor difference now worth mentionung, but still.


Anna, I made my point by recording. If you wish to specifically make difference between the two, you would pronounce "kOmpaniya" and "kAmpaniya" to highlight the unstressed vowel but in normal speech, be it regional (except for "okanye" dialects of Kostroma or Vologda) or used by TV anchors, there is no difference.

We had this discussion already, I couldn't find links.
Unstressed o and a differ depending on the position but they are identical.
The first o in молоко is pronounced the same as the first a in сарафан, so is the second o in молоко is identical to the second a in сарафан.
м*о*л*о*к_о _[mɘlak*o*]
с*а*р*а*ф_а_н [sɘraf*a*n]

Even if you look at this map of regional pronunciations in rural Russia (European part), you'll see that неполное оканье (half okanye) regions will mix the first o and a (pronounce as shwa) but the second o and a will be pronounced differently: [mɘloko] and [sɘrafan].

http://www.gramota.ru/book/village/map12.html



> Школьники из южнорусских городов и деревень могут сделать          ошибки в правописании гласных: вместо _мороз_ написать _мароз_,          вместо хорошо – _харашо_ и т. п., а севернорусские          школьники, как правило, не делают таких ошибок. Как вы думаете почему?


It would be easier, if without spelling rules, we Russian had difference in pronunciation of unstressed o and a, then we would not need to memorise the spelling rules, right? I actually find 

Anna, I find St Petersburg pronunciation quite standard, maybe it's your personal pronunciation, could you make a recording perhaps or find a link describing this difference, please?


----------



## cyanista

Thank you for the link, Anatoli! I had no idea оканье was that widespread! But the article stresses once more that аканье is the standard pronunciation. 

And according to the map, St.Petersburg is situated in a small аканье-puddle.


----------



## Etcetera

Anatoli said:


> Anna, I find St Petersburg pronunciation quite standard, maybe it's your personal pronunciation, could you make a recording perhaps or find a link describing this difference, please?


You said it's *quite* standard, and it is, indeed. Unfortunately, I have no opportunity to record my pronounciation, but there are many articles and materials on Petersburg pronunciation. For example, look what I've found on the site of our Faculty of Philology: http://www.philol.msu.ru/rus/galya-1/orfoepija/peter.htm Although the authors claim that nowadays Petersburg pronunciation is almost the same as the Moscow one, I can't quite agree with them. 



> Школьники из южнорусских городов и деревень могут сделать          ошибки в правописании гласных: вместо _мороз_ написать _мароз_,          вместо хорошо – _харашо_ и т. п., а севернорусские          школьники, как правило, не делают таких ошибок. Как вы думаете почему?


I used to study at two schools, in St. Petersburg and Moscow region, and I still remember how shocked I was when I found how many spelling mistakes my classmates in the second (that is, Moscow region) school used to do.


----------



## cyanista

I have read the article you've linked to, Etcetera, and its authors agree with Anatoli by default (that is, they don't state anything that would support the opposite opinion). If your point is that Petersburger pronunciation does have some distinctive features no one was going to dispute that. May I remind you, we are talking about pronunciation of vowels in unstressed syllables, aka okanje and akanje.


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> May I remind you, we are talking about pronunciation of vowels in unstressed syllables, aka okanje and akanje.


Moreover, we were talking about the pronunciation of the word компания. OK, if you pronounce компания and кампания in the same way, so be it. 
To me, it becomes like arguing which pronunciation is the right one - British or American.


----------



## cyanista

Etcetera said:


> To me, it becomes like arguing which pronunciation is the right one - British or American.



To me, the two issues have nothing in common - except that they deal with phonetics.


----------

